# أين فى الكتاب المقدس وعد ربنا لإسرائيل من النيل للفرات ؟؟؟؟



## +إيرينى+ (22 فبراير 2013)

*أنا شفت إن فيه وعد لإبرام اللى هو إبراهيم 

و كانت الآية فى سفر التكوين إصحاح 15 آية 18

[Q-BIBLE]18. فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ قَطَعَ الرَّبُّ مَعَ ابْرَامَ مِيثَاقا قَائِلا: «لِنَسْلِكَ اعْطِي هَذِهِ الارْضَ مِنْ نَهْرِ مِصْرَ الَى النَّهْرِ الْكَبِيرِ نَهْرِ الْفُرَاتِ.[/Q-BIBLE]

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Genesis/15

طيب هل كان فيه وعد مخصوص ليعقوب (إسرائيل) و لا لأة ؟


*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 فبراير 2013)

سفر التثنية عامر بالمواعيد الموجهه الى الكيان الجمعى للشعب الاسرائيلي بقيادة   موسي وهرون 
+ نأخذ مثلا 
على سبيل المثال لا الحصر

1) +تثنية الاصحاح الاول الايات من 6الى 18 ...

2) + تثنية 11الايه23مرورا  ب: الايه 26 ووصولا الى آخر الاصحاح:- 
هناك  ايضا تلميح بتوزيع جغرافي  للارض

3)  + تثنية 30 
الوعد برد الشعب من اى  الامم والاراضي التى تفرقوا فيها بسبب عصيانهم الاول متى تابوا عنه  توبه الادراك والوعى المتبصر  - وتوبة العزم والاراده الصادقة -وتوبه الفعل الصادر.      يردهم من جميع الاراضي من المشرق او المغرب  الى  ارضهم  .

4)  + سفر  يشوع بن نون الاصحاح الاول الايات من 1الى 10

 + *نخلص الى  إستنتاج وإستخلاص  :  بقاعدة (بما  أن  إذن )*
بما أن الوعد  فى تكوين  اصحاح15  الايه18  كان لابراهيم  ومن يمثله من نسله من الصديقين الموحدين الابرار
وفى الشواهد التى قدمنها فى تثنية 6 - و11و30   ,ويشوع الاول - نفس الوعد بحروفه وحذافيره  ومضامينه   يتكرر
> إذن  الامامة  والقوامة  فى الإيمان والعقيدة والبر والشريعة  والاشتراع حصراً  فى  بنو اسحق ويعقوب والاسباط  من  بنى ابراهيم وهم ورثته فى الإمامه والرسالة والشريعة والاشتراع  دون غيرهم  فى نظر الوحى الالهى .


----------

